# This is the end, beautiful friends!



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2. So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!

Few major things I want to say.
1. Don't feel bad, act as if it's just another thread.
2. Nagato>Founders.
3. Pain arc SM Naruto>Minato
4. Hiruzen>Hashirama 
Anything else, feel free to ask. I'll try my best to respond. 

Major thanks to @JuicyG for getting me invested in the NBD again. 
Major thanks to @WorldsStrongest for keeping me motivated to show up. If not for this guy I probably wouldn't have gotten cemented in the forum.
Major thanks to @IpHr0z3nI for being the first guy to enter a super long debate with me.
Major thanks to @Hi no Ishi for giving me some quality debates to look forward to every day I signed on.
Major thanks to @ThirdRidoku and @X III for the days long debates and pages and pages of research I had to do, kept my mind off all the bad things.
Major thanks to @ShinAkuma for making me dread everytime I saw a "1" notification for the first time. Was fuckin fun.
Major thanks to @Mad Scientist for all the great analytical threads that took several eons to read.
Major thanks to @Grinningfox , @Shazam , @SakuraLover16 , @Sufex , @Zembie and others for making me feel welcome. I appreciate your kindness. 
Major thanks to @Hussain and @Bonly for shit talking me, I loved every bit of it, for real, all in good fun.
I would list more but I want to get this out as fast as I can. Thank's to everyone who debated me, made me happier than you know. 

And major major major thanks to @Soldierofficial for reporting me for my "troll times". I hope I can finally figure out what I did lolol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Friendly 42 | Kage 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh and thanks to @MaruUchiha for sharing half of the hate! Couldnt have done it without you, bud!

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 4


----------



## TruestArtXI (Jul 25, 2019)

Alright Rate the Akatsuki from Weakest to Strongest the organization. And give us reasons why

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2. So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!



You don't get to choose how you come into this world, but mad respect for choosing how you leave.



> Few major things I want to say.
> 1. Don't feel bad, act as if it's just another thread.
> 2. Nagato>Founders.
> 3. Pain arc SM Naruto>Minato
> ...








> Major thanks to @ShinAkuma for making me dread everytime I saw a "1" notification for the first time. Was fuckin fun.



Thank you. It was a blast.

Good luck on the next stage of the journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks for teaching how to post links....I just learned how to post the scans of those links from another poster, so you essentially help me twice. And I remember that super long debate. I think it was first long debate after I started posting again. So against it was a first for both of us. And you taught me allot and even outlasted me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Oh and thanks to @MaruUchiha for sharing half of the hate! Couldnt have done it without you, bud!


I just hope you know how sad this makes me.. And it's not that I wouldn't be sad for other users but you're one of the few I'm especially sad to hear this from. Who's gonna be controversial with me? Who's gonna back me up when Nagato solos? I'll really miss you, and I still don't wanna believe this is happening.. I'll make sure to vouch for Nagato for you, and you won't be forgotten. We'll meet again koko! Until next time my friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## X III (Jul 25, 2019)

We'll miss you, our wonderful friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X III (Jul 25, 2019)

Some mod's gotta sticky this thread so everyone sees it.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Francyst (Jul 25, 2019)

How can you start the thread off saying this:


kokodeshide said:


> As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2.



Then say this. The fuck 


kokodeshide said:


> 1. Don't feel bad, act as if it's just another thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Major thanks to @WorldsStrongest for keeping me motivated to show up. If not for this guy I probably wouldn't have gotten cemented in the forum.


Well damn...

Really didn’t think Id have any kind of impact on others here

Though we did butt heads from time to time, know it wasn’t anything personal and all in good fun

Thoughts and prayers go to you and your family sweetheart

Reactions: Like 3 | Kage 1


----------



## oiety (Jul 25, 2019)

Don't know you well, but the sentiment remains;
Go in peace, kind soul, beautiful things await you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 25, 2019)

This is all news to me and many around here I believe. I truly respect the way you are handling it though

Who could survive this instance in Obito's position?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zembie (Jul 25, 2019)

I hope you feel as comfortable as you can be in your own home, love. I am extremely sad to see that you're going to be leaving us so soon, I wanted to debate about who was the lewdest NBD poster and other very important things. Even with your strange opinions we all love and cherish you. Until we see each other again koko, I am sure that you will be going to a wonderful place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2. So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!


I don't know what to say, for my entire life I've always thought I was invulnerable and I had all the time in the world, but then misfortunes like yours happen, and they remind me that If I want to do something, I should do it now. I am really glad at least you came here to show up one last time, people will miss your bullshit ass opinions on Temari > Minato. Poor koko, I'm really sad your journey had to end like this, hope to see you in the next life you magnificent Nagato wanker.



> Few major things I want to say.
> 1. Don't feel bad, act as if it's just another thread.





> 2. Nagato>Founders.


Preta and CST solo amirite?


> 3. Pain arc SM Naruto>Minato


That statement again? 


> 4. Hiruzen>Hashirama


Why are you so based? 


> Anything else, feel free to ask. I'll try my best to respond.


Don't have anything to ask, I just hope people like you go to a more beautiful place than this earth. Really sad to hear you go like that, at least you are handling it like a champ, you're stronger than I could ever be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonly (Jul 25, 2019)

Sorry it's your time to go buddy but hopefully you'll be at peace and not in too much pain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2. So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!
> 
> Few major things I want to say.
> 1. Don't feel bad, act as if it's just another thread.
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 






Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...



Okay... Here's my speech...




Dear kokodeshide,

 You know... As far as I've been around... You've always encompassed the true qualities of a respectful poster, someone who sets an example for the rest of us. I remember when I gave you a nickname, just for fun - "The Silver Blue", I had called it. And you joyfully took it upon your graceful self to substitute Dio's word to create your own jutsu variation: "Za Siruva Beru!" 

A wisdom capturing the nobility of silver, a calmness emanating from the spirit of a warm blue... This must have been... your ninja way... 

I remember when I strongly debated you, but you had the finesse to react in such a positive manner that it even bewildered myself... 

Narutoforums is just my pastime, a way for me to enjoy the manga I love and truly appreciate the characters in it, and the story they must struggle through. But I will honestly say that you've made the experience so much better. 

You are a gift handed down from the heavens  sent to enlighten those around you... and I know that the people you cherish will miss you - but don't worry, because they will be just okay! 

From the top of my heart, to the very bottom,  I wish you a peaceful journey and a blessed farewell. 

Thank you. 



Your Friend,

Mad Scientist

Reactions: Like 5 | Friendly 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 25, 2019)

Holy shit this is fucked up man.. honestly I don’t know what to say I wouldn’t have known this was happening to you unless you said something. I don’t know you outside of the forum, all my prayers go out to you bro for real nothing but love and respect

I self admittedly was not the nicest person to you. I apologize if I wasn’t welcoming, I also apologize I just dismissed your arguments without looking at them from your perspectives. Despite this being a sub forum, at the end of the day we’re all human, we all deserve love and we all deserve a chance

I hope there’s a heaven for a g because you would defiently be there, God bless man

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 25, 2019)

Sad to read this but Im glad we got the opportunity to say goodbye to you. You were always a lighthearted and easy going poster with some amusing Hidan views.  

Goodbye friend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you and good bye!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

TruestArtXI said:


> Alright Rate the Akatsuki from Weakest to Strongest the organization. And give us reasons why





TruestArtXI said:


> Alright Rate the Akatsuki from Weakest to Strongest the organization. And give us reasons why


Unbeatable Tier
1. Nagato. His Rinnegan negs most jutsu. the akatsuki has. And the Mazo + Cerberus is unbeatable.
Tier of his own
2. Itachi, I think he is a bad match up for Obito. And he can pretty much Genjutsu GG or MS the fuck out of the rest of the akatsuki.
Tier 1
3. Obito. While i think he matches up with the next 2 below him, he likely beats them more often than not.

4. Kakuzu. Starched Kakashi in a way no one has ever done. 2 times. 

5. Sasori. 1 hit wins him the fight. Iron sand isnt beaten outright by any akatsuki member.
Tier 2
6. Kisame Negs most jutsu. and he survived Hirudora without Samehada. No many ways to finish him.

7. Orochimaru. 

8. Deidara, super strong, but less impressive compared to his allies.

9. Konan, fast enough to tag Obito. Hax paper bombs. quasi intangible.
Tier 3
10. Hidan Beat a Bijuu with QCQ. Casually stuffed Asuma into his own asshole.

11. Zetsu. well, he is zetsu.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 25, 2019)

It is coming for us all whether it is now or later, so we will be all joining you sooner than you think.

I will pray tonight for you to recover against all odds, and if not possible, then at least for your exit to be painless and quick.

Thank you for remembering NBd and saying bye

See you soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jul 25, 2019)

I feel so sad for being disrespectful. Now I'm going to cry. I'm going to hell.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 25, 2019)

Didn’t really agree with many of your views, on the manga, but it takes a strong character to keep on coming back and debating your beliefs as you did on these forums, and that is only further shown by the courage you have to go out on your own terms; and even make this thread. You not only have my respect, but I’m sure those closest to you will remember your strength for years to come and that impact will live on in their lives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2019)

I was very sad and emotional today but reading your thread made me smack myself and tell me to stop being a little bitch. Thank you and best of luck in the next life.

This is a very wholesome thread and should be stickied.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Thanks for teaching how to post links....I just learned how to post the scans of those links from another poster, so you essentially help me twice. And I remember that super long debate. I think it was first long debate after I started posting again. So against it was a first for both of us. And you taught me allot and even outlasted me


Thanks, bruv! Always glad to help.


MaruUchiha said:


> I just hope you know how sad this makes me.. And it's not that I wouldn't be sad for other users but you're one of the few I'm especially sad to hear this from. Who's gonna be controversial with me? Who's gonna back me up when Nagato solos? I'll really miss you, and I still don't wanna believe this is happening.. I'll make sure to vouch for Nagato for you, and you won't be forgotten. We'll meet again koko! Until next time my friend


My man! You got it handled. You can take the whole forum on solo. The Nagato Alliance will live on with you at its helm. Do him proud, friend.


X III said:


> We'll miss you, our wonderful friend.





Francyst said:


> How can you start the thread off saying this:
> 
> 
> Then say this. The fuck


I just wanted to be able to say whats going on then kinda ignore it so i can just act as if its just another day. Better than just randomly leaving in my opinion, sorry if you feel otherwise.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Well damn...
> 
> Really didn’t think Id have any kind of impact on others here
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, bruv. Strong opinions are always remembered. If it wasn't for your posts to me I wouldn't have been so excited to sign on haha.


oiety said:


> Don't know you well, but the sentiment remains;
> Go in peace, kind soul, beautiful things await you.





Zembie said:


> I hope you feel as comfortable as you can be in your own home, love. I am extremely sad to see that you're going to be leaving us so soon, I wanted to debate about who was the lewdest NBD poster and other very important things. Even with your strange opinions we all love and cherish you. Until we see each other again koko, I am sure that you will be going to a wonderful place.


Zembie, darling, pleeeeeassseeee. YOU are the Lewdest debater. I crown you the Viscount of Lewdness.



Bonly said:


> Sorry it's your time to go buddy but hopefully you'll be at peace and not in too much pain





Santoryu said:


> Sad to read this but Im glad we got the opportunity to say goodbye to you. You were always a lighthearted and easy going poster with some amusing Hidan views.
> 
> Goodbye friend


hahaha. Hidan forever, bruv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It is coming for us all whether it is now or later, so we will be all joining you sooner than you think.
> 
> I will pray tonight for you to recover against all odds, and if not possible, then at least for your exit to be painless and quick.
> 
> ...


Many thanks!


KisaitaParadise said:


> I feel so sad for being disrespectful. Now I'm going to cry. I'm going to hell.


No worries! I was having fun the whole time! In fact, I don't want you to stop!.....bitch....


Turrin said:


> Didn’t really agree with many of your views, on the manga, but it takes a strong character to keep on coming back and debating your beliefs as you did on these forums, and that is only further shown by the courage you have to go out on your own terms; and even make this thread. You not only have my respect, but I’m sure those closest to you will remember your strength for years to come and that impact will live on in their lives.


Turrin, promise me 2 things.
1. Keep the pride of us old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) alive!
2. One day...one day...admit Tobirama isn't Hunkmaster Dunkmaster.



A Optimistic said:


> I was very sad and emotional today but reading your thread made me smack myself and tell me to stop being a little bitch. Thank you and best of luck in the next life.
> 
> This is a very wholesome thread and should be stickied.


 Everyone has their own problems and no problems are lesser than someone else's. I'd help in anyway I could, feel free to hit me up!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2. So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!



 The real meaning of life is to enjoy it as best you can. I hope you did that, because that’s all that matters. Enjoy your life to the fullest, that’s the point of existing, to experience things.





kokodeshide said:


> Nagato>Founders.



Oh my



kokodeshide said:


> Pain arc SM Naruto>Minato



OH MY




kokodeshide said:


> Hiruzen>Hashirama




*OH MY*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Turrin (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> No worries! I was having fun the whole time! In fact, I don't want you to stop!.....bitch....
> Turrin, promise me 2 things.
> ...


Tobirama will be fodder compared to most Boruto characters so don’t worry his day will come.

The other one I can’t promise I’m getting too old man. But still I really do respect the heck out of you and I wish you the best possible


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I don't know what to say, for my entire life I've always thought I was invulnerable and I had all the time in the world, but then misfortunes like yours happen, and they remind me that If I want to do something, I should do it now.


Do it now, but don't put too many eggs in one basket. That's my one life regret.



Artistwannabe said:


> I am really glad at least you came here to show up one last time, people will miss your bullshit ass opinions on Temari > Minato.


You son of a...



Artistwannabe said:


> Poor koko, I'm really sad your journey had to end like this, hope to see you in the next life you magnificent Nagato wanker.






Artistwannabe said:


>





Artistwannabe said:


> Preta and CST solo amirite?


DUH!!!


Artistwannabe said:


> That statement again?



Just repeating Manga statements...


Artistwannabe said:


> Why are you so based?


Bow before the Based God.



Artistwannabe said:


> Don't have anything to ask, I just hope people like you go to a more beautiful place than this earth. Really sad to hear you go like that, at least you are handling it like a champ, you're stronger than I could ever be.


I'm strong, but only because I've had a whole year to take it in. When i was first diagnosed, I basically panicked. Then my friends and family basically left me cause they couldn't deal with various thing. Long story.
But Coming to the Good ol NBD, a place of comfort in my lonely teen years, really made me feel like I had a community again. So I thank you again.


The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Holy shit this is fucked up man.. honestly I don’t know what to say I wouldn’t have known this was happening to you unless you said something. I don’t know you outside of the forum, all my prayers go out to you bro for real nothing but love and respect
> 
> I self admittedly was not the nicest person to you. I apologize if I wasn’t welcoming, I also apologize I just dismissed your arguments without looking at them from your perspectives. Despite this being a sub forum, at the end of the day we’re all human, we all deserve love and we all deserve a chance
> 
> I hope there’s a heaven for a g because you would defiently be there, God bless man


I never felt like you weren't welcoming! Anytime you took the time to respond to me i felt great. Even if it was negative, I was still worth some of your time. I appreciate that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> The real meaning of life is to enjoy it as best you can. I hope you did that, because that’s all that matters. Enjoy your life to the fullest, that’s the point of existing, to experience things.


Yeah, make sure you spend your life making yourself as happy as you can, legally of course. Cocaine fueled horse rides on stolen horses who you inject with meth, while fun, is just unreasonable.


Orochimaru op said:


> Oh my


Kappa


Orochimaru op said:


> OH MY





Orochimaru op said:


> *OH MY*





Turrin said:


> Tobirama will be fodder compared to most Boruto characters so don’t worry his day will come.


Gooooood.


Turrin said:


> The other one I can’t promise I’m getting too old man. But still I really do respect the heck out of you and I wish you the best possible


Never too old to school these youngsters. You must remain as the lone Tobirama warrior till the end!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> No worries! I was having fun the whole time! In fact, I don't want you to stop!.....bitch....


I wish you the best.... Until we meet again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 25, 2019)

I... I don't even know what to say man. This isn't the type of thread I'd ever expect to see coming into this section. I can only say that it's nice that this crap forum and section was fun enough for you to actually want to say goodbye to it and the folks here. So many posters just stop posting one day out of the blue and you never know why. You just think they don't care anymore. For all the trolling, flaming, and all the other crap that goes down on a daily, it's easy to forget that we actually enjoy it here.

We're not close, but a part of me still wishes that this is just some elaborate troll. Unfortunately, it's not, is it?

Well, you wanted this to be an NBD thread so the least I can do is give you an NBD send-off and actually debate since that's what you asked for and what made you like this place.



kokodeshide said:


> 2. Nagato>Founders.


PS shockwaves can't be absorbed, Shinra Tensei could at best deflect one sword swing and would the second would wipe him out, and this isn't even accounting for the Kyuubi, and Edo Hashirama tied with Edo Madara. Nagato stands no chance against the living version who's even stronger.


> 3. Pain arc SM Naruto>Minato


His SM only lasts 5 minutes/2 FRS, and Minato can avoid all of his attacks or send them away with Hiraishin and outlast his SM.


> 4. Hiruzen>Hashirama


You're right. Prime Hiruzen solos.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> You must remain as the lone Tobirama warrior till the end!



Didn’t he lose to kin and gin twice?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> I... I don't even know what to say man. This isn't the type of thread I'd ever expect to see coming into this section. I can only say that it's nice that this crap forum and section was fun enough for you to actually want to say goodbye to it and the folks here. So many posters just stop posting one day out of the blue and you never know why. You just think they don't care anymore. For all the trolling, flaming, and all the other crap that goes down on a daily, it's easy to forget that we actually enjoy it here.


I didn't want to be one of those posters who just disappeared. I wanted to thank everyone for the time they gave to me. Truly made me happier than you know.





Blu-ray said:


> We're not close, but a part of me still wishes that this is just some elaborate troll. Unfortunately, it's not, is it?


If only haha. This would be one hell of a nearly year long troll. Black zetsu stabbing Madara level of trolling.



Blu-ray said:


> Well, you wanted this to be an NBD thread so the least I can do is give you an NBD send-off and actually debate since that's what you asked for and what made you like this place.





Blu-ray said:


> PS shockwaves can't be absorbed, Shinra Tensei could at best deflect one sword swing and would the second would wipe him out, and this isn't even accounting for the Kyuubi, and Edo Hashirama tied with Edo Madara. Nagato stands no chance against the living version who's even stronger.


This is assuming several things, Nagato doesnt use the Bird, Chameleon or Cerberus to move around. And, it also assumes CST doesnt just blow PS away. AND it assumes the Gedo Mazo with 7 Bijuu loses to PS. Phantom dragon beats PS better than a wood dragon does. PS doesnt have a single counter to that at all.


Blu-ray said:


> His SM only lasts 5 minutes/2 FRS, and Minato can avoid all of his attacks or send them away with Hiraishin and outlast his SM.


While I agree with this idea, the problem I have is.
1. The canon straight up says he is the stronger of the 2.
2. If Minato is running away, Naruto can literally sit there and gather energy, he doesn't have to chase Minato cause after a brief scuffle he will very quickly realize there is no point in that. 


Blu-ray said:


> You're right. Prime Hiruzen solos.


Well shit, alright.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

How dare you...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## X III (Jul 25, 2019)

In honor of Koko, we must embrace prime Hiruzen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 25, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> How dare you...




Don’t fucking lie it fits

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> This is all news to me and many around here I believe. I truly respect the way you are handling it though
> 
> Who could survive this instance in Obito's position?


Thanks for the question!!!

That is such a hard one. Did Obito SEE him prep it, did he SEE the chakra build up. If so, it could be many people that are able to survive it. 

If it was ONLY due to Obito reacting to him whipping out the MS, Probably next to no one. Obito has some of the best, if not THE best reaction time in the entire manga, among non god shinobi. If the Kamui is out and it is on you, you simply cant run from it. It pulls you in so even if the move isnt completed by the time you react, you still cant run. Some people might be able to counter attack and double KO maybe.


----------



## X III (Jul 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Don’t fucking lie it fits


WAIT.

This one fits more:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

X III said:


> WAIT.
> 
> This one fits more:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jul 25, 2019)

Koko, I'm actually gonna miss you man. You are fun to argue with, fun to agree with and great to bullshit with man. 

Thanks for spending your time here and thanks for being you no matter what anyone said. 

You will be remembered.

Love, Respect and Peace to you always brother. Good luck on your Journey. 

"Where the tree leaves dance, one shall find flames. The fire's shadow will illuminate the village, and once again the tree leaves shall bud anew"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zero890 (Jul 25, 2019)

Man this is sad, i like you even if your opinions are strange... I will remind you Koko

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Jul 25, 2019)

Had no idea you were even sick, so a surprise to me for sure. Shows how well I keep up with things I suppose. If nothing else, at least you're able to be in the comfort of your own home, and I hope things are as peaceful for you as possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> What is the greatest life lesson you can give?


Hmmm. Probably, find whatever it is that makes you happy and cherish it. Be the best at it, never stop competing. If you love mopping the floor, be the best floor mopper there EVER was. And another thing, there is always something else out there for you. Even if you lost everyone you love and care about, somewhere there might be some random people on an internet forum willing to do what you love all day everyday, from there you can start again.



Mad Scientist said:


> What is the greatest life lesson in Naruto?


Other than marry the guy who tried to kill you? lol jkjk.

Probably that you can always change who you are, at no stage is it to late to just...stop.


Mad Scientist said:


> Who is your favourite fictional character and why?


This is hard!
I'll do Villain and Hero.
Villain. Naraku from Inuyasha. After everything he did to get the jewel, his only wish was to be with a girl he could never be with.
Hero. Shit....I'll say Goku. He is just a guy who is an accidental hero. And smeone i loved since i was a kid. 


Mad Scientist said:


> Who is your favourite Naruto character and why?


It bounces between Obito, Kakashi i think.
Obito. He is the ULTIMATE troll. He tricked the whole world into believeing he was a guy who was strong enough to fight hashirama in his prime. Same guy who could drop meteors. All while Obito took heavy damage in EVERY major fight he was in, even against Jounin. And he did so with Great reflexes and the most Hax Jutsu there is. All while inside he was really just a kid who never got to grow up. His parents died and he was a failure of the uchiha. He lost the one girl who cared for him as well. So Obito lost his world and when he finally had something to cling on to, he lost that too.

Kakashi I love because despite going through main character levels of trauma, there isnt a nicer ninja in the world. he is the definition of badass. And someone who is extremely aware of his limitations. He rarely bites off more than he can chew. He is the ultimate realist in Naruto while Obito is the ultimate faker. 2 sides of the same coin. in a different way than Indra and ashura.


Mad Scientist said:


> What is your opinion of Kakashi, Gai, Itachi, Jiraiya and Nagato - as characters?


Gai is nearly perfect. He loves Lee so much because he sees his dad in him. Is willing to die with him. Die for the alliance. and so funny it hurts.
Itachi is great. Despite what some say, Kishi clearly put hints that Itachi wasnt a bad guy in part one. he even says before he drew him he knew he wasnt bad. He is such a deep character with many complexities but is cursed with some seemingly random abilities at times which diminishes the overall character.


Mad Scientist said:


> Do you have a big dream?


My mom lost her hair, I wish i could have done something to bring it back haha. a simple dream but yeah.


Mad Scientist said:


> What was your favourite thing about Narutoforums?


The shit people could sling and then be totally fine in another thread.


Mad Scientist said:


> What was your favourite thing about Naruto?


The character? His brokeness. Not until he is Hokage does Naruto ever seem like he is all there. There is always an underlying sadness to him, kind of like Kakashi.

The show? It really helped me through some rough times.


Mad Scientist said:


> What is your favourite food?


Mother fuckin deep dish pizza.


Mad Scientist said:


> What is your favourite hobby?


Other than Debate? I like combat sports.


Mad Scientist said:


> What is your favourite music?


I like everything, but if i had to pick a favorite it would be Synthwave.



Mad Scientist said:


> What is your favourite Naruto music?


The song doesnt have a name, but its the song that played during Kimimaros flashback right before he died.
Or the 8 gates song in part 1. so sexy.


Mad Scientist said:


> What is your favourite Naruto item?


Too hard to pick!


Mad Scientist said:


> Who would you cosplay as?


Probably Tatsumaki from OPM


Mad Scientist said:


> Who would you cosplay as from Naruto?


Gotta be Mei. Most like my body type. I would have to Dye my hair though.


Mad Scientist said:


> What is your favourite game?


fuck you! all these 10 point questions!
Probably Okami. But i could list like 10 more haha.



Mad Scientist said:


> What is your favourite game that requires no digital device?


Life!


Mad Scientist said:


> What three novels/manga would you recommend?


Eyeshield 21. for anyone who wants them man tears.
Hunter x Hunter. Through the occasional shit art, its one of the deepest stories there is.
and lastly...NARUTO.


Mad Scientist said:


> What TV Shows and Movies would you recommend?


Shiiiiit.
Im including an Anime idc
Devilman crybaby
House MD.
Lost

Movies...we'll be here all day if i dont limit it to 3.
Arrival.
Artificial Intelligence.
Her.


Mad Scientist said:


> Who is your role model(s)?


Mr. fuckin Rogers!


Mad Scientist said:


> If you could make a virtual reality world, what would you do?


Part of me would want me to destroy it as VR is likely the beginning of the end of society as we know it. Why live as Me when i could live as a god in my own world. Or a slave in another. Whatever i want. The future of VR is scaryyyyy. I wont bore you with the details of Nano technology and its ability to make it so we could live both in VR and in the real world at the same time but part of me is happy to not see that haha. gonna be wicked!

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 1 | Kage 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Koko, I'm actually gonna miss you man. You are fun to argue with, fun to agree with and great to bullshit with man.
> 
> Thanks for spending your time here and thanks for being you no matter what anyone said.
> 
> ...


Tell it, Ishi, tell it....


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 25, 2019)

I respect and always admired that you  never backed down from an argument no matter how much the odds were against you.

Bless up KoKo, you've fulfilled your purpose, left your mark in others lives and will forever be immortalized for that. This isn't goodbye my friend only see you later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blk (Jul 25, 2019)

Wow.. This is extremely sad man.. 

We only had a major debate about Madara vs Nagato and Konoha's size specifically, i had fun with that.
So i thank you for having had the patience to do it (and you outlasted me at the end, well played).

And thank you in general for your views and debates that brought novelty and fun in this section. 

You will be remembered. 

I hope it will be as painless and peaceful as possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tri (Jul 25, 2019)

wish you the best homie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabre320 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ill be honest i didn't agree with your opinions in debates at all, but I am truly sorry that you faced this situation. I hope you find peace and happiness in these moments.

P.s you better not be trolling


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Jul 25, 2019)

You’ll be in my prayers.

Go to Heaven and proselytize the Hiruzen wank. I’ll try joining you one day, and we can spread Pro Hiruzen propaganda together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## X III (Jul 25, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> You’ll be in my prayers.
> 
> Go to Heaven and proselytize the Hiruzen wank. I’ll try joining you one day, and we can spread Pro Hiruzen propaganda together.


Hiruzen's a better solo king than Itachi.


----------



## Maverick04 (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't know you well because I haven't been that active on this forum for quite a while now. But I do remember seeing your posts. I don't exactly know what your opinions were or whether I agreed or disagreed with them. Most of the time when I debate, I don't really see the name of that person. That's because I don't wanna develop a bias which I used to have initially when I started debating. But no matter what kind of opinions people have, at the end of the day we are all part of the same fandom. So all this is pretty saddening for me personally.

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. You have my respect


----------



## Kisame (Jul 26, 2019)

May you and your loved ones be safe, good luck.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2019)

That's sad to hear. I wish you recover soon...  


As far as your views on the manga go, it's still shit regarding Minato at least.


----------



## NamesClassified (Jul 26, 2019)

Sorry for your situation. All the best to you.


----------



## ShadowSoul (Jul 26, 2019)

I don’t really know you well but .. I’m praying for you and all aspects of your life. I’m praying for a recovery and blessings to be bestowed upon you no matter if the odds are stacked against you. If not I really hope and pray you enjoy your next journey and be at peace, you’ll be missed never forget that, cool name btw.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

X III said:


> In honor of Koko, we must embrace prime Hiruzen.


I have been doing that for the longest time


----------



## LIBU (Jul 26, 2019)

Lol
-I.... don't know what to say, We have debated once and i am glad that debate came to a conclusion.
-Just enjoy every single second of your life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> *Probably Tatsumaki from OPM
> 
> Gotta be Mei. Most like my body type. I would have to Dye my hair though.*




Oh my

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Do it now, but don't put too many eggs in one basket. That's my one life regret.


It's so hard to value one's time here on this earth, we believe there is always time, until there isn't. I will keep that in mind every time I procrastinate, thanks koko <3


> Bow before the Based God.






> I'm strong, but only because I've had a whole year to take it in. When i was first diagnosed, I basically panicked. Then my friends and family basically left me cause they couldn't deal with various thing. Long story.
> But Coming to the Good ol NBD, a place of comfort in my lonely teen years, really made me feel like I had a community again. So I thank you again.


Oh boy, that's very sad to hear, I wish you the best of luck sweetheart, really glad we've made your stay in this earth more comfortable, and I am glad we're able to say goodbye to one another. I hope you at least come to haunt me from time to time, I really need some good scares and knowing your creativity, I'm sure you can pull something off.


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Zembie, darling, pleeeeeassseeee. YOU are the Lewdest debater. I crown you the Viscount of Lewdness.



I am going to be wearing that crown with pride

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jul 26, 2019)

Wow, I honestly don't know what to say. It actually breaks my heart knowing that you might not actually be with us here in the NBD as I type this response, but if you are, I really do hope you read this. You were a breath of fresh air in this community. You didn't follow the crowd and you didn't care what others thought about your opinions. You actually used all of that energy to provide compelling arguments and really made me curious about why you actually hold these beliefs. We did butt heads a few months back and we did disagree a lot, but I could always see where you are coming from.

 You stopped posting for a few consecutive months and I always assumed it was because you were busy as we all have obligations we must fulfill as is the case with me. I didn't know you were sick, but I'm glad your last obligation was to go off with a bang by having a funeral/memorial for you here in the NBD.

Thanks to the mods for keeping this up. Glad I got a chance to see this thread. I really wish this was an elaborate and late April fools joke, but if not, I really hope you do see this post. Sayonara, @kokodeshide .


----------



## Android (Jul 26, 2019)

I really don't know what to say, this is shocking to me

May God bless you and take care of you wherever you go.

Be sure that he loves you and will send his mercy and blessings upon you.

Goodbye, beautiful soul.


----------



## The Great One (Jul 26, 2019)

Godspeed Soldier, May God grant you Valhalla.

It's hard to be this optimistic when your friends and family leaves you.

This reminds me that I was a horrible son to my father, I did not even remember when was the last time I talked with him or spent time with him, I did not even got a chance to ask him forgiveness or anything(Karma's a bitch).

He just set there and collapsed and died after 3 days.

lol spent few weeks watching videos of after life or wether we can meet our loved there on YouTube.


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Xel (Jul 26, 2019)

Damn, man, didn't really know you but what little I've read of your debates was entertaining.

May you find peace


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jul 26, 2019)

On your own terms is the best way to go. May you board the right ship to the Pure World/Heavens, fellow NFer.

I want to leave this quote since it may give you some food for thought. Cassius says this to Brutus to dissuade him from overthrowing Caesar. These words actually turn to a new meaning by slightly changing how you read them and not as if they're said with the motive to persuade Brutus, and I quote, "The fault, dear Brutus, is not in ourselves, but in our stars, that we are underlings."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Jul 26, 2019)

i'll just leave this here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayala (Jul 26, 2019)

Thought this was a goodbye Narutoforums type of thread, holy shit did it hit me when i read the first phrase 

Swear to God man, you're the man, i never seen or heard anyone handle illness with such a positive attitude. I seriously wanna become like you. 

Didn't debate you much, but i know you are a great guy just from the few times we actually did.

 I don't know how to handle such situation, i never know what to say or how to feel. It's like nothing's enough in these cases... 

My prayers go out to you friend, know you did good. Maybe i'll see you and debate Naruto with you in the other side

Peace out .....


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 26, 2019)

Wait so @kokodeshide is a girl?  And I always referred to her as him the whole time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 26, 2019)

I want to thank you for sharing your valuable time with us. You didn't have to but we are all honored that you have gifted us with something so special and priceless.

I wish you the absolute best and I hope that you somehow recover. If not I hope that somehow and someway that we will meet again (let's do it). You go into the afterlife and spread the gospel of prime Hiruzen and Katsuyu.

Again I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for spending this time with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> *As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2.* So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!
> 
> Few major things I want to say.
> 1. Don't feel bad, act as if it's just another thread.
> ...



Wait what ....


Is this for real?

I don't know you but I am sad now .


----------



## dergeist (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm going to miss you


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jul 26, 2019)

This is sad to read, I had no idea about your situation, I'm sorry for reported your ass, unlike other users with whom I not agreed you are a good person who never negged me. 

Goodbye Koko, I hope you can leave this world in peace and with the love of your family.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 26, 2019)

May you find you eternal peace when you go back to being one with god. In the end we are all linked, and your passing will simply link is further as you become one with the very thing we have all came from, from my erternal form to you, I express nothing but love for your transition back to oneness. Nothing is ever lasting accept for the spirit in which you have joined with, may you begin your true eternal existence.


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Go to Heaven and proselytize the Hiruzen wank. I’ll try joining you one day, and we can spread Pro Hiruzen propaganda together.


You know I will. If god AND the devil are against me i will still praise lord Hiruzen.



Hussain said:


> As far as your views on the manga go, it's still shit regarding Minato at least.


That's what I like to hear! You da bestest, Hussain.
 


Zembie said:


> I am going to be wearing that crown with pride



Now go...fondle all the booty you may find.


UchihaX28 said:


> Wow, I honestly don't know what to say. It actually breaks my heart knowing that you might not actually be with us here in the NBD as I type this response, but if you are, I really do hope you read this. You were a breath of fresh air in this community. You didn't follow the crowd and you didn't care what others thought about your opinions. You actually used all of that energy to provide compelling arguments and really made me curious about why you actually hold these beliefs. We did butt heads a few months back and we did disagree a lot, but I could always see where you are coming from.
> 
> You stopped posting for a few consecutive months and I always assumed it was because you were busy as we all have obligations we must fulfill as is the case with me. I didn't know you were sick, but I'm glad your last obligation was to go off with a bang by having a funeral/memorial for you here in the NBD.
> 
> Thanks to the mods for keeping this up. Glad I got a chance to see this thread. I really wish this was an elaborate and late April fools joke, but if not, I really hope you do see this post. Sayonara, @kokodeshide .





SakuraLover16 said:


> I want to thank you for sharing your valuable time with us. You didn't have to but we are all honored that you have gifted us with something so special and priceless.
> 
> I wish you the absolute best and I hope that you somehow recover. If not I hope that somehow and someway that we will meet again (let's do it). You go into the afterlife and spread the gospel of prime Hiruzen and Katsuyu.
> 
> Again I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for spending this time with us.


In Katsuyu and Hiruzen's name we pray.
Our Hiruzen, who art in Ninja Heaven
Hokage be thy name
When Enma come
Your will be done
On earth as is it in Ninja Heaven


Soldierofficial said:


> This is sad to read, I had no idea about your situation, I'm sorry for reported your ass, unlike other users with whom I not agreed you are a good person who never negged me.
> 
> Goodbye Koko, I hope you can leave this world in peace and with the love of your family.


Don't sweat it, bro, I was never offended. Just curious. Thanks for debating with me. I really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

ShadowSoul said:


> I don’t really know you well but .. I’m praying for you and all aspects of your life. I’m praying for a recovery and blessings to be bestowed upon you no matter if the odds are stacked against you. If not I really hope and pray you enjoy your next journey and be at peace, you’ll be missed never forget that


Many thanks, Bruv!


ShadowSoul said:


> cool name btw.


Funny story about my name, I Made the name back when I was first studying Japanese. I was a cringe weeby depressed nerd back then and I chose to name myself "Die". The funny thing is...Die is KokodeshiNE not KokodeshiDE. A mistake that took me years to realize. So while I thought i was being edgy and cool i was really just being retarded hahahahaha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Oh my


I would do Tsunade as she is Blonde like myself but...unfortunately I'm the CEO of the itty bitty titty committee.


Artistwannabe said:


> It's so hard to value one's time here on this earth, we believe there is always time, until there isn't. I will keep that in mind every time I procrastinate, thanks koko <3


No problem!



Artistwannabe said:


>





Artistwannabe said:


> Oh boy, that's very sad to hear, I wish you the best of luck sweetheart, really glad we've made your stay in this earth more comfortable, and I am glad we're able to say goodbye to one another. I hope you at least come to haunt me from time to time, I really need some good scares and knowing your creativity, I'm sure you can pull something off.


Oh for sure, I'll put you at the top of my haunt list. Everytime you hear "...Shinra....tensei" in the dark, know that it's me. Or get ready for something really shitty.


Anikee said:


> On your own terms is the best way to go. May you board the right ship to the Pure World/Heavens, fellow NFer.
> 
> I want to leave this quote since it may give you some food for thought. Cassius says this to Brutus to dissuade him from overthrowing Caesar. These words actually turn to a new meaning by slightly changing how you read them and not as if they're said with the motive to persuade Brutus, and I quote, "The fault, dear Brutus, is not in ourselves, but in our stars, that we are underlings."


Ahhhhh, had to bust out one of my favorite stories ever....thank you.


Ayala said:


> Thought this was a goodbye Narutoforums type of thread, holy shit did it hit me when i read the first phrase
> 
> Swear to God man, you're the man, i never seen or heard anyone handle illness with such a positive attitude. I seriously wanna become like you.
> 
> ...


Like I've said, It wasn't easy to accept this. It took many months of denial and sadness. But now, I'm just glad it's all gonna be settled. No more pain, no more sadness. But unfortunately, no more joy and no more Nagato vs Founder debates. Damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> Godspeed Soldier, May God grant you Valhalla.
> 
> It's hard to be this optimistic when your friends and family leaves you.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. But don't let it eat you up. 1 bad action doesnt erase the thousands of good one. Just learn from it and make sure it doesnt happen with anyone else you care about. Mistakes are only bad if you dont learn from them. 



Android said:


> One last thing.
> 
> I don't know whdther you will be able to see this ot not. But please God let my words reach this beautiful soul, somehow
> 
> ...


Not too soon, hopefully! You gotta have a bunch of grumpy Android babies. I hope you live in happiness. Thanks for the debates, friend!


dergeist said:


> I'm going to miss you


Not as much as I'll miss you!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I would do Tsunade as she is Blonde like myself but...unfortunately I'm the CEO of the itty bitty titty committee.


Tiny titty is the best kind, don't worry too much


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Now go...fondle all the booty you may find.


That's gonna get me in jail for sexual harassment but I will do it for you anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> That's gonna get me in jail for sexual harassment but I will do it for you anyway.


 Nahhhhh, Just tell them...Koko sent you. The police will immediately back down. And all the fine booties in the area will present themselves to you for immediate fondling.

Or just virtually touch virtual booty, that's free.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Nahhhhh, Just tell them...Koko sent you. The police will immediately back down. And all the fine booties in the area will present themselves to you for immediate fondling.
> 
> Or just virtually touch virtual booty, that's free.


I am going with free because I am cheap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Ahhhhh, had to bust out one of my favorite stories ever....thank you.


You're very much welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 26, 2019)

I dunno who you are, but seen you around a few times and stumbled into this thread. 
But, take care on your journey and hope all is well with your friends and family.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Oh for sure, I'll put you at the top of my haunt list. Everytime you hear "...Shinra....tensei" in the dark, know that it's me. Or get ready for something really shitty.


If I hear "shinra tensei" in the dark im gonna burst out laughing, I said I need good scares koko, *GOOD SCARES*. Try to appear as some kind of spooky apparition girl so I can shit my pants. Come on, haven't you watched all those spooky girls with those iconic white dresses, I believe in your creativity, after all those Naruto views you had took a lot of creativity to come up with  Minato being below Temari and all...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Jul 26, 2019)

......

You probably don't remember me , but I have a confession to make. It might sound like a really dumb thing but for sometime I was always checking this forum and the NBD as a guest and I never really could get myself to dare and share my opinion on any of them( yeah I'm that type of guy). After I finally did it on one thread ( the one we were trying to convince worlds that hagoromo didn't save naruto and sasuke ) you were the first person to give me a winner rate , as I said it might be an extremely casual and dumb thing to get excited about but at that moment it really made me happy and I kinda looked up to you after it.

I actually thought you were just leaving the forum and I rushed to try and convince you otherwise until I read the rest of the thread..... I wish i had the smallest of influence over the other matter too but the only thing I can do is to wish you the best my friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> In Katsuyu and Hiruzen's name we pray.
> Our Hiruzen, who art in Ninja Heaven
> Hokage be thy name
> When Enma come
> ...


Let them try to stop you from preaching the gospel. They will be met with the full force of our cult.


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> If I hear "shinra tensei" in the dark im gonna burst out laughing, I said I need good scares koko, *GOOD SCARES*. Try to appear as some kind of spooky apparition girl so I can shit my pants. Come on, haven't you watched all those spooky girls with those iconic white dresses, I believe in your creativity


Spooky apparition girls are nothing. I'll haunt your dreams and put you in the ocean at night, surrounded by squid who pull you down and chip away at you, but let you go just before you run out of breath. Then when you suddenly wake up i'll yell at you to do your taxes. True fear.


Artistwannabe said:


> after all those Naruto views you had took a lot of creativity to come up with  Minato being below Temari and all...


You dirty bird....
To be fair to myself i said she wins 1 out of 100 fights.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> ......
> 
> You probably don't remember me , but I have a confession to make. It might sound like a really dumb thing but for sometime I was always checking this forum and the NBD as a guest and I never really could get myself to dare and share my opinion on any of them( yeah I'm that type of guy).


I was that type of person too. Long ago in the OBD I was the same way.



Amirsh said:


> After I finally did it on one thread ( the one we were trying to convince worlds that hagoromo didn't save naruto and sasuke ) you were the first person to give me a winner rate , as I said it might be an extremely casual and dumb thing to get excited about but at that moment it really made me happy and I kinda looked up to you after it.


I remember that thread.
It isn't dumb or casual. Everyone values things in their own way. I'd rather come on this site and shoot shit with you all than have deep conversations with people i have known for years. Even if they are negative ones. 
I sincerely appreciate your words though. 


Amirsh said:


> I actually thought you were just leaving the forum and I rushed to try and convince you otherwise until I read the rest of the thread..... I wish i had the smallest of influence over the other matter too but the only thing I can do is to wish you the best my friend


All I ask is you treat me as you always would. That alone would make me happy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 26, 2019)

@kokodeshide 
I'll bite the bait I guess. How does Temari beat Minato?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Spooky apparition girls are nothing. I'll haunt your dreams and put you in the ocean at night, surrounded by squid who pull you down and chip away at you, but let you go just before you run out of breath. Then when you suddenly wake up i'll yell at you to do your taxes. True fear.


That is not scary since I'm still in HS  no taxes for me sweetheart.


> You dirty bird....
> To be fair to myself i said she wins 1 out of 100 fights.


Against Minato....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I was that type of person too. Long ago in the OBD I was the same way.





kokodeshide said:


> I remember that thread.
> It isn't dumb or casual. Everyone values things in their own way. I'd rather come on this site and shoot shit with you all than have deep conversations with people i have known for years. Even if they are negative ones.
> I sincerely appreciate your words though.


Thanks 


kokodeshide said:


> All I ask is you treat me as you always would. That alone would make me happy.


Sure will


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> @kokodeshide
> I'll bite the bait I guess. How does Temari beat Minato?


Well, We know Temari is fast enough to keep up with Kage level ninja like A3. As well as all the Kage Guards. And knowing that Minatos Combat speed is at a similar level to Kakashi as shown in the war, and from VARIOUS statements. Based on all of that, she could easily deflect any Kunai he may throw, meaning she isnt in danger of any Random FTG blitzes. And she is skilled enough to keep the juggernaut A3 away from her. And strong enough to damage him. and she has a MASSIVE attack range. Its crazy to think a casual massive forest cutter jutsu doesn't hit minato at least 1 time when he HAS to close in on her as he had no long range jutsu.


Artistwannabe said:


> That is not scary since I'm still in HS  no taxes for me sweetheart.


Fear the unknown, young one...



Artistwannabe said:


> Against Minato....


Yup yup!
Im not in the camp that Minato is a heavenly being. he isn't THAT sexy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Fear the unknown, young one...


I am not afraid of taxes, I have *BALLS OF STEEL*


> Yup yup!
> Im not in the camp that Minato is a heavenly being. *he isn't THAT sexy.*


My dear, sweet sweet koko. This is where we disagree, Minato is hot as fuck, you're just jealous of how hawt he is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I am not afraid of taxes, I have *BALLS OF STEEL*


 Balls of Steel, eh? Gonna have to put an extra tax on those. In fact, are they registered? Cause the could be considered a deadly weapon. Gonna have to ask you to surrender your steel balls for further inspection...



Artistwannabe said:


> My dear, sweet sweet koko. This is where we disagree, Minato is hot as fuck, you're just jealous of how hawt he is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 26, 2019)

Well, it's really difficult not being sad after reading your post, but anyway I wish you good luck in your afterlife buddy.
I sens like you will leave us as soon as we were starting to know you a bit deeper as a BD poster and it makes me feel that life is extremely short.
Take care and I wish you settle things for the best with your family and closest friends. (death may seem like a new completly foreign and new adventure after rethinking about it).
Goodby my virtual friend.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Balls of Steel, eh? Gonna have to put an extra tax on those. In fact, are they registered? Cause the could be considered a deadly weapon. Gonna have to ask you to surrender your steel balls for further inspection...


If I do that I am afraid you might be charged with sexual assault against a minor sweetheart, if you were only here next year...



>


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 26, 2019)

@Silnaem is banned (by his own request) but wanted to post this.


Silnaem said:


> Sorry I know this isn't the place, and I hope I'm not too late.
> 
> I just so happened to lurk the BD for the first time in weeks and I saw his thread. I don't think my timing was a coincidence, especially being religious as I am.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Well, We know Temari is fast enough to keep up with Kage level ninja like A3. As well as all the Kage Guards. And knowing that Minatos Combat speed is at a similar level to Kakashi as shown in the war, and from VARIOUS statements. Based on all of that, she could easily deflect any Kunai he may throw, meaning she isnt in danger of any Random FTG blitzes. And she is skilled enough to keep the juggernaut A3 away from her. And strong enough to damage him. and she has a MASSIVE attack range. Its crazy to think a casual massive forest cutter jutsu doesn't hit minato at least 1 time when he HAS to close in on her as he had no long range jutsu.
> Fear the unknown, young one...


If we go with assumption that Temari decides to counter every Minato's Kunai throw by using her Fuuton, then I can legit see her winning more than 1/100 times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

People out here calling Minato sexy when Kakashi exists


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> People out here calling Minato sexy when Kakashi exists


@Santoryu look at this lewdie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> People out here calling Minato sexy when Kakashi exists




Looks wise


Minato >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>kakashi


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Looks wise
> 
> 
> Minato >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>kakashi






No.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Looks wise
> 
> 
> Minato >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>kakashi


Both are pretty hot tbh.


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> No.




Definetly yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Definetly yes


As someone who has a PhD in male attractiveness, I can 100% conclude that Kakashi is sexier than Minato, and it's not even a contest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> As someone who has a PhD in male attractiveness, I can 100% conclude that Kakashi is sexier than Minato, and it's not even a contest.



Then you cheated on all your exams then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Then you cheated on all your exams then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 26, 2019)

Wonderful display of the community spirit in this thread. Very proud to be from this section.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


>




We should make a thread on this


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> We should make a thread on this


I agree.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> As someone who has a PhD in male attractiveness, I can 100% conclude that Kakashi is sexier than Minato, and it's not even a contest.


Based on portrayal, both the manga and the DB praise Minato for being handsome while there's none for Kakashi.


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

Shark said:


> Based on portrayal, both the manga and the DB praise Minato for being handsome while there's none for Kakashi.


Because Kakashi hides his sexy fucking face. Just a snippet of his face makes me put him on the number one spot.


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Because Kakashi hides his sexy fucking face. Just a snippet of his face makes me put him on the number one spot.




Minato hair tho


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Minato hair tho


Kakashi's more wacky, but Minato's hair is fine, too.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Kakashi's more wacky, but Minato's hair is fine, too.



At first I read "but Minato's hair is fire, too" which I think would have been more appropriate!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Kakashi's more wacky, but Minato's hair is fine, too.



But blonde thooooo


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> But blonde thooooo


Silver looks wayyy more exotic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

@kokodeshide help me out here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Silver looks wayyy more exotic.





Orochimaru op said:


> But blonde thooooo


Jesus fucking christ just go look at Kakashi x Minato already as a sign of peace, smh....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zembie (Jul 26, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Jesus fucking christ just go look at Kakashi x Minato already as a sign of peace, smh....


Nah, the only gay pairing I ship is NaruxSasu, sorry love.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Nah, the only gay pairing I ship is NaruxSasu, sorry love.




Facts


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 26, 2019)

What is your placement of Sakura?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> 1. Don't feel bad, act as if it's just another thread.
> 2. Nagato>Founders.
> 3. Pain arc SM Naruto>Minato
> 4. Hiruzen>Hashirama
> Anything else, feel free to ask. I'll try my best to respond




2) CST and CBT have more firepower than what the founders showed in terms of the crater size, but that isn't enough to put them below Nagato. Kyuubi broke out of CBT, and CST is unlikely to kill the founders through their defenses, even if the defenses are shattered.  And once CST is offline, Nagato is dead, as he loses access to any more Deva Powers for a while. And both characters are familiar enough with the rinnegan techs,  have tools to counter all of them, have more combat experience overall, more intelligence, and better stats overall, bar the aforementioned Deva Jutsu. Founders> Nagato, but you did prove his  craters are bigger than theirs, so respect for that, despite my initial stubbornness on the mater.

3) Agreed. That version of  Naruto isn't quite superior  to Minato but he wins more times than  not.

4) Unlikely.  In  his prime when he could use more busted techniques without a stamina issue, but he was less experienced back then as well. Hashirama still outclasses in stats for the most part and his experience would trump Hiruzen's intellect.




kokodeshide said:


> As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2. So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!







This is isn't fair. I was really looking forward to much more responses from you. I don't agree with several of your opinions, but you were one of the first people I debated here, and despite butting heads alot,  I hope you remember that I always respected your intelligence and the things you studied, and your ability to cite knowledge on science/politics/history to make strong evidence for your claims, and your competence shows, as you have still managed to make very powerful analyses in other debates I have seen you in, and I agree with you on much more things than I disagree with you on, despite most of our later discussions centering around disagreement.




kokodeshide said:


> Eyeshield 21. for anyone who wants them man tears.



You have shown and unbelievable amount of fortitude and endurance  when it has come to your health problems,  had no idea that you were dealing with that through our debates, which started earlier this year. You marched forward with ferocious strength, valiant willpower. You didn't yield an inch. Truly a Caesar's Charge, even down to now, as you chose to spend the rest of your time on your own terms, and in the place of your choosing.


Just like I said there will never again be a greater shinobi than Itachi, there is never again going to be a debater like you again. You're one of a kind, and I have my wishes for you, your family, and friends. I hope you can continue to find joy if these are truly your final days, and you will be missed, so do not fear. You earned a place in my heart and memory. This song perfectly describes how I feel about not being able to discuss and learn from you more:


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 26, 2019)

Shark said:


> Based on portrayal, both the manga and the DB praise Minato for being handsome while there's none for Kakashi.



Incorrect I'm afraid, both the Ramen guy and his daughter were love struck by Kakashi when he took his mask off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kisame (Jul 26, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Incorrect I'm afraid, both the Ramen guy and his daughter were love struck by Kakashi when he took his mask off.


Non-canon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soul (Jul 26, 2019)

It's always weird to think that your time is up, can't imagine what it feels to actually know. Hope you can leave this world with as few regrets as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> @kokodeshide help me out here


 You dont need my help, you are clearly correct!


Artistwannabe said:


> If I do that I am afraid you might be charged with sexual assault against a minor sweetheart, if you were only here next year...


What are they gonna do? Jail me? hahahahahahaha.


SakuraLover16 said:


> What is your placement of Sakura?


I think her value is more as a support ninja, not a combat ninja. so in terms of being a ninja she is equal to Sasuke and Naruto. But in terms of pure combat, they do outshine her. BUT, it only means she cant beat them in a fight, she crushes alot of people. By the time she unlocked Byakugo I could see her being Akatsuki level in terms of combat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 26, 2019)

Shark said:


> Non-canon



It was in the okmake/databook, which later spawned the anime-episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

ThirdRidoku said:


> CST and CBT have more firepower than what the founders showed in terms of the crater size, but that isn't enough to put them below Nagato. Kyuubi broke out of CBT, and CST is unlikely to kill the founders through their defenses, even if the defenses are shattered. And once CST is offline, Nagato is dead, as he loses access to any more Deva Powers for a while. And both characters are familiar enough with the rinnegan techs, have tools to counter all of them, have more combat experience overall, more intelligence, and better stats overall, bar the aforementioned Deva Jutsu. Founders> Nagato, but you did prove his craters are bigger than theirs, so respect for that, despite my initial stubbornness on the mater.


CST and CT aside. Madara and hashirama have no answer for the phantom dragon or the gedo Mazo. And Madara cannot counter Preta.


ThirdRidoku said:


> 4) Unlikely. In his prime when he could use more busted techniques without a stamina issue, but he was less experienced back then as well. Hashirama still outclasses in stats for the most part and his experience would trump Hiruzen's intellect.


Gotta disagree. Hiruzen is above him in nearly every stat as shown by the war arc. And Hashirama isnt busting out SS against singular ninja, fuck, he didnt even use it against Madara when he had infinite chakra, its a special occasion Jutsu.



ThirdRidoku said:


> This is isn't fair. I was really looking forward to much more responses from you. I don't agree with several of your opinions, but you were one of the first people I debated here, and despite butting heads alot, I hope you remember that I always respected your intelligence and the things you studied, and your ability to cite knowledge on science/politics/history to make strong evidence for your claims, and your competence shows, as you have still managed to make very powerful analyses in other debates I have seen you in, and I agree with you on much more things than I disagree with you on, despite most of our later discussions centering around disagreement.


And i was looking forward to reading more massive walls about itachi. i truly do enjoy them, really. I thank you for your kind words.


ThirdRidoku said:


> You have shown and unbelievable amount of fortitude and endurance when it has come to your health problems, had no idea that you were dealing with that through our debates, which started earlier this year. You marched forward with ferocious strength, valiant willpower. You didn't yield an inch. Truly a Caesar's Charge, even down to now, as you chose to spend the rest of your time on your own terms, and in the place of your choosing.


My Caesers charge has finally been stopped by the Mr. Don of illness lolololol Eyeshield 21 is the best, man.


ThirdRidoku said:


> Just like I said there will never again be a greater shinobi than Itachi, there is never again going to be a debater like you again. You're one of a kind, and I have my wishes for you, your family, and friends. I hope you can continue to find joy if these are truly your final days, and you will be missed, so do not fear. You earned a place in my heart and memory. This song perfectly describes how I feel about not being able to discuss and learn from you more:


I have Itachi level of respect? good god, i must be amazing!!!
Big Kiss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

Soul said:


> It's always weird to think that your time is up, can't imagine what it feels to actually know. Hope you can leave this world with as few regrets as possible.


Feels like I'm gonna miss out on a lot. But, nothing i can do about it so Ii just want to think about the thing I didn't miss....Like President Trump lolololol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TruestArtXI (Jul 26, 2019)

Deidara is Stronger then Hebi Sasuke btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Feels like I'm gonna miss out on a lot. But, nothing i can do about it so Ii just want to think about the thing I didn't miss....Like President Trump lolololol



We are all going to miss out a lot of stuff. What's important is to know that at the end of your journey you did what you could. If you were happy and made those around you happy you are ahead of most.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> What are they gonna do? Jail me? hahahahahahaha.


You cheeky bastard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 26, 2019)

TruestArtXI said:


> Deidara is Stronger then Hebi Sasuke btw


I agree for the most part, honestly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 26, 2019)

all my best wishes and prayers to you and your family mate

just keep enjoying what's next, and don't worry about anything


----------



## Lurko (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2. So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!
> 
> Few major things I want to say.
> 1. Don't feel bad, act as if it's just another thread.
> ...


You are not goona get me in that genjustu.


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> CST and CT aside. Madara and hashirama have no answer for the phantom dragon or the gedo Mazo. And Madara cannot counter Preta.



The phantom Dragon was dodged by Hanzo the Teleporter. Hard to say how fast he is in comparison to Hashirama and Madara.
Well yeah, of course Madara and Hashirama can't answer the Gedo Mazou or even cerberus technically, but they don't need to kill those in order to kill Nagato. Their presence does make it diffcult though, but Hashirama can immobilize Cerberus at least with the deity gates. And with allies, Nagato is not able to use massive CST without harming them/disrupting their attacks. Pushing away his allies isn't a great idea. Madara would have knowledge on that phantom dragon so it's a simply question of dodging. Hashirama has a higher chance of going down to it due to his propensity for tanking attacks due to healing factor/ possible lack of knowledge. I'll say maybe it beats Hashirama 2/10, if he tries to block it/tank it. Madara can answer Preta Path with  PS shockwaves or taijutsu. He is much faster, quicker, more reflexive, and most importantly more skilled than Nagato in taijutsu, even with Nagato's limb advantage. Nagato simply has no feats to suggest he can compete with Madara there. Shinra tensei's cooldowns provide the opportunity for Madara to finish him there. And Nagato still needs to react to use preta. If Madara outmanuvers him, he can be tagged before he gets the chance to activate it, and as I said in the past, no preta path user has kept Preta turned on 24/7. Madara is faster and more skilled, so its highly probable he wins that way.




kokodeshide said:


> Gotta disagree. Hiruzen is above him in nearly every stat as shown by the war arc. And Hashirama isnt busting out SS against singular ninja, fuck, he didnt even use it against Madara when he had infinite chakra, its a special occasion Jutsu.



Not in  firepower, stamina,  durability,  AOE, or even reflexes (when hashi is in SM). And I doubt he is faster than SM Hashi. SM Naruto has better reflexes than KCM, and SM Naruto was blitzed by Base Alive Madara, who scales to Hashirama in speed. And KCM Naruto showed better reflexes to Juubito's goudama at point blank range than Hiruzen did.

Hiruzen's only other feats are the large elemental jutsu, which Hashirama can easily match. Hiruzen cutting up the God tree Deep Forest Emergence with Emma isn't enough to say he can answer Hashirama's other techniques.

Hiruzen is superior in taijutsu, but Hashirama doesn't have to fight him there since he has plenty of mid range and long range techniques.

Hashirama not using SS is likely plot. He fought Madara's PS for an extended period with just the SM Mokujin, instead of using SS which canonically busted PS. Taking out Madara and helping in the fight against Juubito isn't a special occasion?

And if he uses SS against Hiruzen, Hiruzen is dead. Far too great AOE and fire power. No reason to believe he wouldn't attempt it after other things have failed.


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 26, 2019)

Life and death are really just experiences, we experience life and death, but what we say death is the absence of a physical form. The metaphysical or spiritual form is omni potent, ever lasting, and in this way both you and I and all of those around us will love for eternity, as we always have been, living. We all came from something, we all are that something, we are what will last forever, while your body may go, and I will definetly weep for you even if I never knew you well, it brings comfort to me that you and I and all of those around us will forever be immortalized in our true omnipotent forms.


I will weep for the loss of your physical form, but I will have nothing but joy for your inner self’s reunion with it’s true form, or rather it’s reversion to its original form. I will feel your omnipresent energy around me where I go, as I will not only keep you in my heart, but I will forever send my souls energy to reach out to yours. The force around us is that of which you will re unite with, so in this way I look forward to being with your true self where I ever go. I need no sign of your presence, I will feel it where I go, and one day we will all join you. 

Like a moth to flame I always come back to this thread because it draws me in. I know you asked to be treated as if nothing is happening, but to be frank I can’t be asked to ignore this because I feel myself wanting to send forth as much positive energy as possible. 



I don’t think this is something that needs to be ignored, it need not be swept under the rug. 

I shall take your memory with me wherever I go, and I shall call forth your true form to mine in hopes of forever keeping our link strong, yours and mine, and our link to every person on this world, those past and those future. I need not meet your next physical life, for your next life is mine and mine yours through our connection to the original. 


I send my forms energy to yours, I truly hope you enjoy your physical forms last moments. We will all be feeling your presence  ever so soon.


----------



## Kai (Jul 27, 2019)

Hey koko, appreciate and respect you sticking for what you believe in despite consensus in any thread I've seen you in. You always came with a strong mind.

Founders > Nagato. Much love man.


----------



## Android (Jul 27, 2019)

I know you're here to troll @Omote

But at least have some decency and pay respect to our friend here.


----------



## El Hermano (Jul 27, 2019)

I don't know you, but a friend of mine(@Flame )referred me to this post. 

I'm sorry to hear about your current condition. I don't really know what to say, but I do hope that you find peace in whatever comes after, I hope a better world is waiting for you on the other side. 

Allow me to be corny and perhaps a bit cringy by quoting a character from my favorite manga:
_"A person dies when they are forgotten"_

You will always have a spot in the memories of your loved ones and dear friends, and even in the memories of a random stranger such as myself. And I do believe in miracles, so you give it your all even if it's just to defy the odds.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 29, 2019)

I think she's gone now...


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 29, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I think she's gone now...


----------



## Francyst (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jul 29, 2019)

See you, Space Cowgirl...


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 29, 2019)

Rest in peace koko <3


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 29, 2019)

May koko rest well


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 29, 2019)

I hope we were able to provide some comfort to her.


----------



## Zembie (Jul 29, 2019)

Rest in peace koko


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jul 29, 2019)

Massive Respect for your decision. I don't think I would have done that.
I remember all the good reps I got from you for just being funny, even if I was picking on your faves. That was class.
The NBD will miss you and your love for Nagato.

If it's over, I hope it's not. Rest in Peace
If it's not, and I hope it is not over, be in peace.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jul 29, 2019)

(This is her sister, she wanted me to post after she had gone. Thanks for making her happy.)

*Thanks for the memories everyone! You made my last year better than all the ones that came before.
1 request for the NBD from the Dreaded Koko, Queen of Mean. Lower Minato's standing, @Grinningfox , I'm counting on you to mediate!
Ok, I lied, 1 more request. Be nice to @Sage light , @ThirdRidoku and @Turrin when I'm gone, and everyone else for that matter!

I'll leave you all with my favorite quote.

“To love and win is the best thing.
To love and lose, the next best.” 
― William Makepeace Thackeray*

(Her sister again, I'll be printing some of your farewell messages to be buried with her as per her request, I hope that's ok.)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 29, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> (This is her sister, she wanted me to post after she had gone. Thanks for making her happy.)
> 
> *Thanks for the memories everyone! You made my last year better than all the ones that came before.
> 1 request for the NBD from the Dreaded Koko, Queen of Mean. Lower Minato's standing, @Grinningfox , I'm counting on you to mediate!
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 29, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> (Her sister again, I'll be printing some of your farewell messages to be buried with her as per her request, I hope that's ok.)


Im sure no one would mind, Best of luck to your family, you have my condolences.


----------



## Android (Jul 29, 2019)

My wife should give birth to a baby girl in 4 months.

I'd name her after you if I knew what your real name is.


R.I.P Koko. You're in a better place now.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jul 29, 2019)

R.I.P Koko


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 29, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> (This is her sister, she wanted me to post after she had gone. Thanks for making her happy.)
> 
> *Thanks for the memories everyone! You made my last year better than all the ones that came before.
> 1 request for the NBD from the Dreaded Koko, Queen of Mean. Lower Minato's standing, @Grinningfox , I'm counting on you to mediate!
> ...


Wow, amazing! Thank you for carrying on koko's message - her spirit!


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 29, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> (This is her sister, she wanted me to post after she had gone. Thanks for making her happy.)
> 
> *Thanks for the memories everyone! You made my last year better than all the ones that came before.
> 1 request for the NBD from the Dreaded Koko, Queen of Mean. Lower Minato's standing, @Grinningfox , I'm counting on you to mediate!
> ...


I got a nauseous feeling in the pit of my gut just reading this, so I can't imagine what you're going through. Thanks for posting her final message to us, and I'm sorry for your loss. I wasn't terribly familiar with Koko, but this thread definitely drew the entire section close to her, and I'm glad she made this thread so she could say goodbye. 

R.I.P Koko. Glad that for all of this section's faults, that it was still a place that brought you joy. Farewell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 29, 2019)

It's actually beautiful to hear that the whole NBd had such an impact on koko that she decided to not only spend her last moments here, but even to burn some of the posts in this thread with her. 

Makes me feel like it's not such a waste of time to be here, since you never know if your post won't make someone's day or even life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It's actually beautiful to hear that the whole NBd had such an impact on koko that she decided to not only spend her last moments here, but even to burn some of the posts in this thread with her.
> 
> Makes me feel like it's not such a waste of time to be here, since you never know if your post won't make someone's day or even life.


Agreed.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jul 29, 2019)

I missed out on this thread when she was still alive. RIP Koko.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 29, 2019)

so, she passed away 

My deep condolences to her family. May she rest in peace...


----------



## Kisame (Jul 29, 2019)

Rest in peace, hope you enjoyed it here.


----------



## oiety (Jul 29, 2019)

This place is often full of argument-of course, it's pretty much what debating is, or is often thought to be.
It is quite beautiful to see a mass of people who have likely never met unite in wishing someone well.
Death need not be terrifying, but it's inevitability has a wonderful way of bringing people together.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 29, 2019)

Jesus...

R.I.P Koko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Francyst (Jul 29, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> (This is her sister, she wanted me to post after she had gone. Thanks for making her happy.)


She even went this far. Koko is too wholesome...


----------



## Lurko (Jul 29, 2019)

Rip KoKo.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 29, 2019)

Rest In Peace, all love it was a pleasure having you here


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> (This is her sister, she wanted me to post after she had gone. Thanks for making her happy.)
> 
> *Thanks for the memories everyone! You made my last year better than all the ones that came before.
> 1 request for the NBD from the Dreaded Koko, Queen of Mean. Lower Minato's standing, @Grinningfox , I'm counting on you to mediate!
> ...


This is so fucking sad.

*RIP Koko* ... I never have imagined I would say something like this on  a manga forum.



Nakama give some condolence to this family if you want to!
@tangerine07, @Irene, @Oreki , @Hades92 , @lion of lernia, @Flame, @DeVision


----------



## Topace (Jul 29, 2019)

R.I.P legendary koko

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't frequent this section of the forum but just wanted to pay my respects. RIP


----------



## blk (Jul 30, 2019)

R. I. P. Koko and condolences to the family..


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 30, 2019)

RIP Koko, I hope you enjoyed your life and that you're enjoying your afterlife right now.


----------



## ShadowSoul (Jul 30, 2019)

R.I.P. Koko your presence and spirit will never be forgotten. Thank you for your mark and input on Naruto forums as well as what you did in real life too. I hope you find peace and blessings on your next journey, and tell everyone there about how Nagato solos the founders there too until even the next world knows about the all powerful Nagato. Condolences to your family and everyone else affected by this profound loss.


----------



## X III (Jul 30, 2019)

Wow, this is just too much. Rest in peace, koko. You've had a wonderful influence on this forum, and you've managed to win the hearts of many people here. You'll be heavily missed.

Condolences to your family from me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 30, 2019)

R.I.P Koko 

I don't believe in the afterlife, but if there is a heaven, I hope you're residing there right now. Goodbye you beautiful person.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haseyo (Jul 30, 2019)

I really don't know what to post...
All I can say is, if I end up in heaven will we hopefully see each other, but I most likely will end up in hell, so we won't.
I wish you everything good in the world.


----------



## Blade (Jul 31, 2019)

randomly checked this thread

wow, i had never talked with this koko person

but what i can say is

paying my respects and may God rest her soul in peace

condolences to her family as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost Of The Uchiha (Jul 31, 2019)

Rest in peace Koko, i hope you're in a better place now.

May God rest your beautiful soul in Heaven.

My deepest condolences to the family as well.


----------



## kayz (Aug 1, 2019)

R.I.P Koko. Massive respect.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2. So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!



Like a true Space Marine!
I was too late to talk and ask questions was I? Anyways I am sorry, live good die great.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 1, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Like a true Space Marine!
> 
> Some folks say you are fucking with us but if not then in any case I am sorry, live good die great.
> 
> Could I ask you some questions then?


She's already gone my love.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She's already gone my love.



Then @kokodeshide  wherever you are now Goodbye, I wish we could had chit chatted more and I think we never really talked, But in the end you had a space marine death, you choose where you would die with courgae and boldness!

Thus! Honor and glory to you, may you rest in peace and go to the gates of heaven! Be in gods grace.


----------



## Juub (Aug 1, 2019)

Came to pay my respects. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 2, 2019)

Saw this thread last night around 3 am or so it really made me sad reading OP even though  we never got to talk to each other before but, seeing how respected you are among the NF members I'm sure you were a lovely person. 

My condolences to your family and may your soul find peace.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 3, 2019)

The  salute @kokodeshide and the work she’s put forth here in the section.

An invite has been issued to her account out of respect for her passion and vigilance within our section to live on as a valid member (since 2007) of elite stature here and has been acknowledged as such.

May her soul not Rest In Peace, but carry on with renewed energy to future ventures among other like minded souls.
​

Farewell, Legend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 3, 2019)

My heart is breaking 

I love you Ko

Enjoy your rest


----------



## Onda Vital (Aug 3, 2019)

I wasn't here for about 10 days and I missed this.

I don't remember if I ever discussed with Koko but... rest in peace.


----------



## weegee22 (Aug 3, 2019)

I've been offline for a couple of weeks, and I've only just found out about this. Wow, I don't really know what to say.

RIP Koko, you were alright, but you're gonna be missed. I regret not logging in earlier to bid you farewell. At least you passed away in the place where you'd be at your happiest. My condolences, Koko's sister and family.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 3, 2019)

Rest in peace Koko, you're the best!


----------



## Android (Aug 4, 2019)

I still can't believe she's gone ...


----------



## dergeist (Aug 4, 2019)

My condolences to her family. Rest in peace Koko.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 5, 2019)

Oh my God. I.. I wasn't ready for something like this..
R.i.p koko!


----------



## Marvel (Aug 7, 2019)

Oh my god.


----------



## Marvel (Aug 7, 2019)

Rest In Peace I love you


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 8, 2019)

Damn... I hope you're in a better place, Koko. I recall you said something about it some months ago and I wanted it to not be true. Anytime I saw you post I remembered that and anytime wanted that to not be true. Too bad I came too late to see this. Would've wanted to talk to you. My respects to you and my condolences to your family.

Anywhere you are, know that some part of me will always want this to be a lie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Aug 9, 2019)

Just seeing this after a haitus. I'm teary eyed and sorry I wasn't here to say bye. Hopefully you are at peace now. I will remember you.


----------



## Femme (Aug 11, 2019)

Omg this is so sad, best of wishes love


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 12, 2019)

Already commented but anyways

As corny as this is, this is for you bro. I kind of dedicate to you in way in whatever you’d want to see it


“There’s a heaven for a G”

Sleep tight bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 12, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Already commented but anyways
> 
> As corny as this is, this is for you bro. I kind of dedicate to you in way in whatever you’d want to see it
> 
> ...



This was nice  man  it warms my heart


----------



## Esano (Aug 16, 2019)

Wow. I have been away from the forums for a while, but I still think about the debates we had to this day. The debates I had with you were a big part of why I decided to check back in with the battledome tonight.
Even though we disagreed on a lot, I think we always kept it pretty civil and friendly.
I'm sure you will be missed here and elsewhere.
I wish I had come back sooner, we had some good times.


----------



## dante1729 (Aug 16, 2019)

I haven't been here for a while .Noticed this thread today . I cried.
Rest in peace koko


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Aug 17, 2019)

Rest in Peace and condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 17, 2019)

Kl thread made me feel normal


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 18, 2019)

"What you left behind
What I feel inside
We are your voice
We are still with you
When you can't speak, with so much to say
More than a word
More than a melody
What you left behind
What I feel inside
I hear your voice..."
- Voice (PTP)


----------



## Lurko (Aug 26, 2019)

@El Hit


----------



## Itachі (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't even know this person but this thread..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2019)

You've been dead for a month but Rest in Peace.  I dunno if we ever interacted but judging by how you did this thread I think we would have gotten along just fine.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 28, 2019)

Never got to meet you, but I hope that wherever you are now that you've found tranquility and peace. RIP Koko.


----------



## Milady (Aug 29, 2019)

Never knew you, but you like Naruto, and that is all that matters! Rest in peace!


----------



## Mar55 (Aug 29, 2019)

Rest easy, love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Aug 30, 2019)

Man i miss her


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 30, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Man i miss her



Me too brother 

Me too


----------



## Indra (Aug 31, 2019)

Requiescant in pace


----------



## Dano (Sep 1, 2019)

Been on and off hiatus. And just now i noticed your farewell thread. I only exchanged like two or three debates with you. But I noticed you had passion for it. Thx for your presence, this place became livelier and condolences to her family.


----------



## Sorin (Sep 15, 2019)

Oh my god! I don't frequent Narutoforums as much and completely missed this.  Had 2 or 3 debates with you but despite disagreeing with you you were always so polite in your replies. I don't believe in the afterlife but if it exists hope you are in the best place possible. Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 24, 2019)

I generaly disagree with your point of view about the scaling in naruto. So ı dont gonna ask questions my friend. But damn, this is tough tho.




I hope & wish best for you and your family & friends. 

Farewell...


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't know why I decided to pop back in tonight, after all this time, but as long as I'm here, I'll offer my respects.

I don't remember your username.  The avatar is vaguely familiar.  Judging by your join date, it's almost a sure thing we've crossed paths at some point (in the internet sense of things).  Without reading through the entire thread, I'm guessing it's too late for you to read any of this.  That's hard to wrap my head around.

I don't know your story but what a hell of a hand to be dealt, and God bless you for playing it with so much class.  Rest in peace.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RBL (Oct 13, 2019)

Wow, i didn't even get to know who you were, but this is the most badass way to die.

You took it like a champ, Socrates would be proud of you.

Congratz for being such an inspiration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 22, 2019)

Often in life we forget that death lies not only at the end of the path, but at every corner between. This applied to me today the moment I saw this thread, thinking it was simply a farewell to the website. I hope kokodeshide found a numbing joy or wisdom in the final moments.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Nov 8, 2019)

Don’t know why someone I’ve never met or even interacted with has me shedding tears. Hope you’re in heaven. I commend you for your strength and bravery. Rest In Peace. The world is beautiful but I’m sure heaven is even more so.


----------



## Luke (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't believe we ever interacted on here, but this is a beautiful thread. I would like to pay my respects. Rest in peace.


----------



## Matty (Nov 18, 2019)

Hope you are at peace now. I’m sorry I didn’t get a chance to say kind words while you were here, and I’m not sure we debated much, but here’s hoping you can still see. Thanks for being a part of NF, and being a part of our lives <3 god speed


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Nov 25, 2019)

... I really did not expect to find something like this on a manga forum site. Life can be really cruel at times...

I don't think we have interacted much aside from that one time you rated one of my posts with the "winner rating", I rarely ever post here and should have checked out the NBD sooner before you sadly passed away. From what I've seen on this thread - you seemed like a really nice and fun person to be around. All I can hope now is that may God bless you with Heaven and may you rest in peace. 

Farewell ~


----------



## P3IN (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm mostly a lurker, and I never expected to find something like this here I just randomly came across it and read every post here. I rarely if ever post, I do like watching people debate and accrue information. 

There was no fear in your posts despite having two days to live, now that's courage, I hope you rest well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trivub (Dec 5, 2019)

just logged in after a very long time to say: 
fare well brother. dream a good dream out there and become a good spirit.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 24, 2019)

We brought home the NFC NORTH title KoKo! Been 2 years but it's ours again. 

Bless up and rest up.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 24, 2019)

We brought home the NFC NORTH title KoKo! Been 2 years but it's ours again. 

Bless up and rest up.


----------



## Mawt (Jan 3, 2020)

I enjoyed all our talks, Koko. Rest well.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 3, 2020)

kokodeshide said:


> Lost


Wow I watch this show too. I wish I could have asked her what she thought about certain parts.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jan 4, 2020)

Hopefully she was at peace like she seemed. First time in a while I've genuinely missed another human being online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 4, 2020)

Wow...this makes me very sad because I was absent from the forums whenever this was going on. I knew you were sick but I didn't know all of this. @kokodeshide I know you are in a better place and won't be able to give a response but I want you to know that even though we weren't as close as some, every time I disagreed with you (which was often lol) and every time we debated, I had so much fun. You were a joy to post with and debate against, and I hope that you are resting in complete and absolute peace. And although I'm a bit late,  Much love darling.


----------



## accountmaker (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow.
I literally came to this section to shitpost. Was gonna make a thread ironically asking why most of the recent threads in the landfill are from the NBD when I noticed this thread. Damn.

It reminds me that everyone here is an actual human being. Behind all the shitposting, silly anime avatars, and middleschool drama, we're all just fragile human beings. Rest In Peace dude


----------



## Marvel (Jan 9, 2020)

I apologize for this comment I made in 2018. A few days ago I searched to see if we ever interacted and found this



Marvel said:


> Negged



You ranked all the kage and other village leaders and even gave a disclaimer that your list/opinion may turn some heads.

But I took your list as a joke when you had a hypothetical Prime 3rd(Hokage) at the top of the list



kokodeshide said:


> *-1. Theoretical Prime 3rd*
> He goes 8th gate & butterfly mode while using Hiraishin and shadow clones to fuck your sister as you watch.



I can see now that you had a sense of humor too.

I actually now agree that a 8G BM FTG Hiruzen would be at the top of the list.

andddd I'm crying.

Man I just wish our first and last interaction could have been positive.

I'm sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 25, 2020)

I am not sure if I posted here. But, I did post on your wall. And, I'll say it here.

Just swinging by to pay my respects. Respect and peace and love to your loved ones.

Just remember, that energy you flooded this place with and the world, will last forever in the hearts of those who know you. Maybe when I pass on I'll get to meet the legend that is Koko to tell you the Uchiha are the best that ever lived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jan 31, 2020)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Parade (Feb 2, 2020)

Came to pay my respects, you were one of the best Koko please rest well.


----------



## Hayumi (Feb 13, 2020)

I know I already posted here once but I just wanted to send all my love and respect to you and your family Koko. I wish you were still here with us...but I bet you are smiling down on us all right now. Your life is a testimony to us all and should make us realize that we may not have as long as we think or want.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 13, 2020)

Went out like an absolute boss. Was joking and happy until the very end, May we all find the courage to look death in the face and embrace it with no regrets as this lady had done before us.

rest up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2020)

Joe and Ace taught us to die with smiles on our faces.


----------



## Zef (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm just now noticing this thread after months, but I want to say farewell regardless.

I've spent a good hour reading through these pages and this thread brought me to tears tbh 

The community spirit, and the way everyone here made Koko happy in her final moments is one of the greatest things I've ever seen.


R.I.P Koko


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 24, 2020)

Life can be so cruel to good people. At least now you are at peace. Rest easy.


----------



## Stonaem (Apr 15, 2020)

Your resolve lives on


----------



## Halcyonite (May 19, 2020)

I never had the opportunity to speak to you or debate anything with you, but I'd like to pay my respects. I hope you are resting in peace, and are still aware of the support still accumulating for you to this day on this thread.

Also, I shall uphold the Nagato wankery (highly credible wank, but albeit still wank)

Sleep well


----------



## Troyse22 (May 24, 2020)

Hey, i know its a little late but I forgot this until now

Too late  
Even though I was banned at the time I'm glad I saw it, and could weep with everyone else 

Saw her online that day hence the message and that was the response

Its a weird feeling, knowing that someone was dying and one of the last few things they did was think about us degenerate apes,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sufex (May 30, 2020)

Im currently losing my father to a horrible disease, this only make me respect you even more koko. Life is cruel and how you faced such a horrible situation with such a wonderful attitude inspires me. I hope you get to meet him in heaven you wonderful angel.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (May 30, 2020)

Sufex said:


> Im currently losing my father to a horrible disease, this only make me respect you even more koko. Life is cruel and how you faced such a horrible situation with such a wonderful attitude inspires me. I hope you get to meet him in heaven you wonderful angel.
> 
> .


----------



## The Great One (May 31, 2020)

Sufex said:


> Im currently losing my father to a horrible disease, this only make me respect you even more koko. Life is cruel and how you faced such a horrible situation with such a wonderful attitude inspires me. I hope you get to meet him in heaven you wonderful angel.
> 
> .


I know that pain man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jinnobi (Jul 2, 2020)

The courage and wholesomeness of OP is top tier.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Jul 6, 2020)

I haven't had the pleasure to converse or debate with you, but I am very sorry to hear this. I'm sure you've made your mark here in the Naruto Forums.

Your casual attitude toward the circumstances is very admirable. I wish your family & loved ones the best; I hope they cope with this situation as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 16, 2020)

Sufex said:


> Im currently losing my father to a horrible disease, this only make me respect you even more koko. Life is cruel and how you faced such a horrible situation with such a wonderful attitude inspires me. I hope you get to meet him in heaven you wonderful angel.
> 
> .



I hope he's doing well btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sufex (Jul 16, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> I hope he's doing well btw


He passed a month ago mate


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 16, 2020)

Sufex said:


> He passed a month ago mate



I'm sorry to hear that, I hope it was at least a comfortable and peaceful passing


----------



## Sufex (Jul 16, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, I hope it was at least a comfortable and peaceful passing


Thanks brother it was.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 16, 2020)

Sufex said:


> He passed a month ago mate


I can’t fully relate to how you’re feeling, but my grandpa passed a week ago from cancer. I’m sorry to hear this, and much love for you and your family. I’m sure he’s smiling down on you rn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> I can’t fully relate to how you’re feeling, but my grandpa passed a week ago from cancer. I’m sorry to hear this, and much love for you and your family. I’m sure he’s smiling down on you rn.



It sucks. At most of our ages (late teens, 20s) we're so focused on growing up and figuring ourselves out that we forget that those we love the most are growing older and their time is running out at the same time. I hope one day cancer is just something we pop a pill for and rest off for a few days like a cold. We all know one family member whos effected or was killed by it

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 22, 2020)

kokodeshide said:


> Major thanks to @ThirdRidoku and @X III for the days long debates and pages and pages of research I had to do, kept my mind off all the bad



Hey there again. Its almost been a year so figured I would take a short break from my work just to leave a note.

Interesting Users like @MaruUchiha @Munboy Dracule O'Brian @Speedyamell   and @Edogawa  in your absence have inherited your will of fire. "Rinnegan > EMS"  they say , " only rinnegan can beat the rinnegan" they say Haha. I'm in a few debates with these guys and I will be responding to them soon when I catch up on the threads I'm backed up on.


 But you really should have taught these guys how to properly argue for Nagato , or at least taught them how to revive you like how Madara taught Obito how to revive him, that way you would be back  here , living and all, returned to your family/friends irl and all your friends who you had online,  and still contributing to the NBD and leading them toward  entertaining arguments proving Nagato >>> founders.  You are truly missed.


No one has yet defended Nagato in this matchup as well as you did( sorry y'all XD). You , koko , were the first to point out to me why the CST craters and CBT craters logically had to be bigger than VOTE , given that the length of  valley of the end would have to be ridiculously big to make up for its only 100 x 100 m depth and width, like big enough that the Naruto earth's diameter would have to be ridiculously big, so big the planet itself would have to be ridiculously huge, so huge that the gravity would be redunkulous, so big that the non -shinobi combatants and animals and such in the Naruto world wouldn't be able to move their muscles or run or jump.

It was an interesting argument that I had to concede on , though you won that battle I still proclaim to have won the war, as there are other ways to show that Founders > Nagato.

Anyways , this year has sucked. I lost my grandmother to COVID-19 a few months ago. Kobe Bryant died. George Floyd was murdered. And then I remembered how almost a year ago now , the NBD lost one of its greatest debaters, you, even if I didnt always agree and we clashed heads , you were still one of my favorite rivals. I learned a lot from reading many of your posts. And you were good at arguing for underrated characters , and I feel people like @Naemlis Orez inherited your will of fire there as well.


Well , that's it for now. I hope you been resting easy so far, wherever you are. Continue to rest easy, just like my late grandmother, you are still in my thoughts !!

@Hayumi @Sufex I am deeply sorry for your losses

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mawt (Jul 22, 2020)

It really has almost been a full year since you made this goodbye letter. Time really flies by...

Rest easy love.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2020)

Wow I didn't know this. You posted in the OBD a few times while I was a newbie. We actually chatted back and for it was good times.

Rest in piece. Sorry about the late post.


----------



## Parade (Aug 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Wow I didn't know this. You posted in the OBD a few times while I was a newbie. We actually chatted back and for it was good times.
> 
> Rest in piece. Sorry about the late post.


It's never too late to give Koko her due respect she will be missed


----------



## Android (Aug 6, 2020)

R.I.P Koko.

I promised I would name my daughter after you but the thing is, I didn't know your real name so I tried to come up with something:

"Kori-Kolin" it starts with Ko in both parts so it some sort of a pun for Koko. This is the best I could come up with lol.

Anyway, I hope you're good up in there. Peace !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sufex (Aug 12, 2020)

Miss you koko and I miss my dad man. Nagato was right. Life is pain. 

I just hope they're both resting easy suffering no more

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 22, 2020)

I wasn't around when you were here, but I hope you rest in peace and are out of pain. And I hope that in your final moments you realized just how much you impacted people (going by this thread alone).

Also, anyone who thinks Hiruzen > Hashirama is A+ in my book!


----------



## Kawaki 77 (Oct 1, 2020)

kokodeshide said:


> As most know, I'm pretty sick, I decided to leave the hospital recently because I'd rather die in my own home. Dont have more than a day or 2. So I will make this last thread to respond to any NBD questions as best as I can!
> 
> Few major things I want to say.
> 1. Don't feel bad, act as if it's just another thread.
> ...


 i just started this account 2 weeka ago and i don't even know you. Man this sucks to hear honestly, but u da G.O.A.T bless ya.


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 14, 2020)

I was still a semi regular back when this thread started but still kinda sad to me.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2020)

Kawaki 77 said:


> i just started this account 2 weeka ago and i don't even know you. Man this sucks to hear honestly, but u da G.O.A.T bless ya.


weeks*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White (Oct 29, 2020)

Brave. This was really brave of you. I didnt expect to find something like this here. But in the words of J man, your home is where other people think of you. Rest in peace.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hajicafe (Nov 18, 2020)

_Thank you to the mod who pinned the post and giving us an opportunity to read this thread.

It wasnt easy for her to accept this but she was trying her best to face everything with all of her courage and all of you who had been here, made it possible for her to smile, to have a discussion, joke around as long as possible! No matter how much you all bicker with each other deep inside you probably knew that we are all together here and she is and will always be a part of this forum. 

She loved you all and you were in her thoughts until the end. This forum was special to her and everyone of your discussions interesting topics are what made this place so special. So please carry on! Thats what she would have wanted too!

I thank everyone who had been there for her! Its amazing how you all tried to give her a normal time that she desired. I cant imagine how hard it all must have been to her and to everyone.

Thank you all! I realised you guys are really awesome just like her! Through this post I got to know some amazing people and even got to know more about you.

Altho after reading everything I have been wondering, how does hashirama or Madara handle Gedo Mazo??

Also, if Temari actually uses wind strikes how does Minato even hit her?! They maybe tiers apart but Temari should counter Minatos fighting style tho!    

PS: Thank you to her sister for sharing her last message with everyone here. I cant say much as I only got to know her today, but these guys they really did love her and still do I can tell how much they love her after talking to some of them. Your sister was an amazing person! And so are you for everything you did! _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 16


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 5, 2020)

Just checking in Koko. Hope you are doing well on the otherside.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 10


----------



## KakashixMeixShizune (Dec 13, 2020)

This thread hits harder than a truck and right in the feels.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kisamehada (Feb 18, 2021)

Ele morreu?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 18, 2021)

Kisamehada said:


> Ele morreu?


afirmativa


----------



## Kisamehada (Feb 18, 2021)

Kisaitaparadise said:


> afirmativa



What was the cause of her death?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 18, 2021)

Kisamehada said:


> What was the cause of her death?


if I recall correctly terminal illness


----------



## Kisamehada (Feb 18, 2021)

I hoped it was just her joke, but she really is gone. The last time he came here was on July 30, 2019. this is sad

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 18, 2021)

It’s 9:53 and I’m sitting here reading post and replies about a poster online, that’s how it seems until you look at the context of this whole thing.

Energy never dies. Our body is simply a temple of spirit and energy and depending on how strong a person energy is they always leave a touch people. They never truly pass away, energy cannot be destroyed. It’s simply passed on and that’s exactly what you did, there’s guys here who acknowledge the things you were saying to this day in their arguments. You’re randomly thought of and it’s because you meant something to this community, you enlighten a few just as you left a few baffled but in the end you left your mark.

Forever immortalized because I’ll never forget you. I’ll be more active here just because of you.

I hope everyone in this thread is doing well
And has at least one person here they can talk to personally or joke around with outside of these debate topics. I know I’m not the most active or come off as the most friendliest poster but I’m here. I joined this forum when I was in middle school man(yes a middle schooler was getting you adults frustrated and kicking your ass in debates) but you all played a part in me still being here, was rough and suicidal for a while during my high school years.

To cease the rambling I’m here for each and everyone one of you. I don’t see avatars, I see myself. People who come on here to talk and debate topics they love and connect with others in ways they possibly can’t in real life.

You all enjoy your day and bless up to KoKo
And the family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Friendly 12


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 18, 2021)

Ishmael said:


> It’s 9:53 and I’m sitting here reading post and replies about a poster online, that’s how it seems until you look at the context of this whole thing.
> 
> Energy never dies. Our body is simply a temple of spirit and energy and depending on how strong a person energy is they always leave a touch people. They never truly pass away, energy cannot be destroyed. It’s simply passed on and that’s exactly what you did, there’s guys here who acknowledge the things you were saying to this day in their arguments. You’re randomly thought of and it’s because you meant something to this community, you enlighten a few just as you left a few baffled but in the end you left your mark.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 25, 2021)

_Stopping by again to pay respects _
​

Reactions: Friendly 9


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 11, 2021)

Just read this felt  really sad  hope strength to her family and friends.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 3, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 8, 2021)

Sierra117 said:


> _Stopping by again to pay respects _
> ​


I'll carry it on.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 8, 2021)

Phenomenon said:


> I'll carry it on.


As will I

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Android (Sep 4, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 10


----------



## Colmillo (Dec 8, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Milady (Dec 8, 2021)

Dropped by again to pay respect. I didn't know you, but you are a Naruto fan. And that's all that matters! Your post has inspired me to live life to the fullest and be myself, and to drop Naruto references on my friends no matter how old I am  

And thanks the mod for pinning this!

Reactions: Friendly 8


----------



## blueWaves (Dec 10, 2021)

This was before my time, but RIP to kokodeshide. Just paying my respects.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Lord (Dec 28, 2021)

This post was shown to me. I don't know why
But it hurted me hard .. well I dropped some tears although I don't know you . Your last seen was 2 years ago ... Rip..

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 13, 2022)

Stopped by to pay my respects.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Seraphic Tenebris (Jan 17, 2022)

Koko has passed away!? I just can't believe this. He was one of the primary debators whose post I enjoyed when I was a lurker here. I honestly cannot believe I am learning of this now.

I hope you in a better place.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Colmillo (Feb 5, 2022)

Passing by again to pay my respects

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Phenomenon (Feb 5, 2022)

My client Brock Lesnar would like to pay his respects also.

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## Black zetsu (Feb 26, 2022)

Rip .. it's sad , hope you are in a better place now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 8


----------



## jesusus (Mar 22, 2022)

Stopping by to pay my respects. I wished we could have met but I joined a few months too late, maybe you would have seen the Base Jman posting and gotten a good laugh out of it.

Reactions: Friendly 9


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Mar 23, 2022)

Rest in peace  I pray you’ll go to heaven.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Midknight Crow (Apr 4, 2022)

Stopped by to pay my respects.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 13, 2022)

Passing through to pay respects again, still get chills when I reread this.

Don’t worry, you will be immortalized here and pinned forever or we riot!

Reactions: Friendly 9


----------



## Sage King (Apr 13, 2022)

Stopped by to pay my respects.

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## Black zetsu (Apr 22, 2022)

Came again to pay respect , I feel good that the forum still remembers you , even the new incomers are hoping for you being in good place

We all will die some day and the Alive ones who will remember us and put a value in our life that will end certainly , just like we did , RIP

Reactions: Friendly 10


----------



## Phenomenon (Apr 22, 2022)

Didn't her sister message on her behalf once? I think she should see how many have paid their respects since her passing in July 2019.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 9


----------



## Impulse (Apr 23, 2022)

Came here to pay respect 

Wish I got to know you rest in peace

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Black zetsu (May 26, 2022)

Just wanted to come here , RIP again

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 26, 2022)

Let's all go into a moment of silence of life been taken too soon. I never knew ya and sometimes regardless of who gets ripped of life this is one thing we can all universally understand. The loss of a friend..mother brother or whatever they may be to you. 

And I always believed in one way or another this kind of thing unites as one because we can understand the pain of loss.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (May 31, 2022)

Your post motivated me to create an account and share with this community.
For some reason, I don't remember posting here and giving you my respects and most sincere apologies to your family.
I never knew you, but you really hit me in the feels; you were probably an amazing person, thank you for everything and may you rest in peace.
I would've loved to get to know you, and it seems like you left an extraordinary heritage to this community as a whole.
May you be happy where you are now, you beautiful soul.

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't know who you were and I haven't come here in many years, but respect and peace to you. To see a real community still here and alive after all these years warms my heart.

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## jesusus (Jul 29, 2022)

It's been 4 days past the 3 year mark since kokodeshide's post was made, apologies for the belated visit.

It's nice knowing that this forum meant very much to her that she took her time to say goodbye to the posters here in the NBD.

As the proverb "one man's trash is another man's treasure" goes, sometimes these discussions of japanese comics seems very trivial to one person, but perhaps it has a big impact on another. 

Thank you @kokodeshide. Rest in peace.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 20


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 8, 2022)

jesusus said:


> It's been 4 days past the 3 year mark since kokodeshide's post was made, apologies for the belated visit.
> 
> It's nice knowing that this forum meant very much to her that she took her time to say goodbye to the posters here in the NBD.
> 
> ...


All human interaction is a treasure, we only have a handful of years to become ourselves then that’s it - forever, like trillions and trillions of years, that kind of forever

Props to OP for revealing how much her precious time spent here meant to her, undoubtedly hundreds of her hours, more time than some people have spent interacting with their closest friend, children or even their spouse

This is a unique community, there is no other interest in my life that I can spend time discussing throughly in a consistent broad community like this, it’s a great privilege, and screw the naysayers who coin us dweebs or kids who still like cartoons- manga and anime is the shit and they can suck a fat one, I’ll be into it until the day I die too

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 8


----------



## Kras Lee (Aug 20, 2022)

why am i seeing this thread so late ?

sorry for being late rip.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Jaron2006 (Aug 28, 2022)

I hope you rest peacefully Koko

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 28, 2022)

I hope you're resting peacefully, Kokodeshide. I never had the chance to meet ya, but I'm sure you were a wonderful person. May whatever you love follow you to the afterlife.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## pele10brazil (Nov 27, 2022)

What a beautiful community. 

R.I.P. Koko! I just joined the forum, but the way she handled her final days is evidence of her being 1 in a 1000 type of strong person.

Reactions: Friendly 9


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 24, 2022)

The most legendary thread I have ever seen on any forum. 

RIP Koko.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------

